# CP 343-1 IT und Simulator(en)



## MSP (9 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

wie an anderer Stelle geschrieben, sind wir dabei unser erstes S7-Projekt zu erarbeiten im Rahmen einer Projektarbeit.

Nach und nach kam jetzt endlich die Hardware und so haben wir im Moment folgenden Stand:

1x CPU 314C-2DP
6ES7314-6CF02-0AB0

1x CP 343-2P - AS-i Master
6GK7343-2AH10-0XA0

1x CP 343-1V3IT 
6GK7343-1GX20-0XE0

Das Projekt soll ein Hochregallager steuern mittels AS-i-Bus-Komponenten und das ganze per Browser visualisieren / steuerbar machen.

Da nächste Woche die Semesterferien beginnen und wir die Hardware nicht mitnehmen können in die Ferien ( könnten es, aber im Urlaub macht sich die Anlage nicht gut *G* ), wir aber die Zeit zum einarbeiten und Programmieren nutzen wollen, suche ich nun einen Simulator oder ähnliches für die CP 343-1IT.

Mittels Step 7 v5.3 SP2 und dem Simulator kann man ja wenigstens den AS-i-Bus und die E/A's simulieren, aber wie kann ich schon mit dem Programmieren der IT-CP beginnen und vorallem dieses dann ohne die Hardware testen?

Am besten wäre ja ein Simulator der sich mit PLC Sim koppelt oder so, sprich beide laufen Zeitgleich und ermöglichen das reale simulieren der Anlage mit meinen vergebenen E/A's und dem Programm das auch auf der Anlage dann laufen soll.

Ich habe schon per Google und im Forum nach den Servern gesucht, aber dort wird ja meist nur der Server installiert wo ich dann die Oberfläche sehe, aber kann man damit auch Variablen austauschen etc.?

Wie macht Ihr solche Projekte, wenn die CP 343-1IT noch nicht da ist, Ihr aber Programmieren und testen wollt?

Michael


----------



## kopflos (12 Juli 2005)

Einen CP343-1 IT-Simulator gibt es meines Wissens nicht. Letztendlich bildet die Baugruppe ansich eh nur die dahinter befindliche SPS ab. Und ein CP ohne CPU würde dir ja auch nichts bringen.
Hier würde dir auch das in Step7 integrierte PLCSim nichts nutzen, da man ausschließlich ein Ablaufprogramm simulieren und testen, nicht aber mit einer konfigurierten IP-Adresse (o.ä.) darauf zugreifen kann.
Vielleicht könnte die Siemenssoftware WinAC irgendwelche Möglichkeiten diesbezüglich bieten.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, und du die S7-Applets des IT-Servers im Urlaub testen willst, kommst du wohl um Netzteil, CPU und CP nicht drumherum...

Eine Frage hätt ich noch: Hast du schon irgendwas an Programm fertig und schon in Betrieb funktionieren sehen? Mein Einwand ist, dass eine Kommunikation über Webserver (im Vergleich zu normalen Zykluszeiten in der Automatisierung) viel zu langsam ist! Wenn ich ca. 10 Daten aus der SPS über einen Browser abfrage, die sich jede Sekunde aktualisieren, dann fühlt es sich schon als ob sich im PC alles aufgehangen hätte (und hier ist nen 2,7+ drin). Ausserdem wage ich zu behaupten, dass man für die Applet-Programmierung des IT-Servers schon Voll-Profi sein muss, um da irgendwas hinzubekommen. Vor allem, weil die mitgelieferten Applets doch recht spärlich sind.
Meine Empfehlung (möchte dich nicht vom Konzept abbringen, aber trotzdem) ist, das ganze über OPC zu machen. Relativ einfach, schnell und wenn man den Dreh mal raus hat, sehr komfortabel. Die Steuerungssoftware des Hochregallagers könnte dann z.B. in VB programmiert werden.

Gruß, Markus
(kopflos, falls ich wieder ausgeloggt bin)


----------



## MSP (13 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

also da das ganze im Rahmen unserer Projektarbeit läuft und wir noch keine Erfahrung haben auf dem Gebiet, unser Dozent uns aber die IT ans Herz gelegt hat, wollen wir diese natürlich einbinden.

Eine direkte Steuerung über die CP muss nicht sein, es reicht aus wenn wir erst einmal die Anlage Visualisieren, sprich per Browser abfragen können welches Fach belegt ist und was die Anlage gerade macht.

Die eigendliche Steuerung soll per Automatik-Modus ablaufen, eine Handbedienung per Bedienfeld an der Anlage genutzt werden können.

Da wir ja ein Lager ansteuern wo ein Gabelstaplerkran fährt, sollten die langen Zeiten bei einer eventuellen Ansteuerung der Anlage per Browser eigendlich weniger ins Gewicht fallen, oder  :? 

Zur eigendlichen Programmierung der IT sind wir uns noch nicht sicher, ob wir die Applets nehmen, oder per VB, Borland oder sogar LapView nutzen werden. Wir wollen als erstes die Anlage auf konventionelle Weise ans laufen bekommen, sprich per Bedientafel und der SPS, die CP ist eine Zusatzaufgabe die wir gerne lösen wollen 

Du schreibst das die Applet-Programmierung recht schwierig ist, rätst daher zu VB oder OPC... was genau ist an der Stelle OPC? OPC ist doch das Protokoll an sich, oder?
Gibt es eventuell eine Quelle oder ähnliches wo man sich über die verschiedenen Arten der Ansteuerung ( VB, C/C++, Applets) informieren kann?

Edit: Ich habe nun OPC-Server näher betrachtet, verstehe ich das richtig das ich mir die OPC-Serversoftware installieren muss, und dann in VB oder sonstwo dann den Datenaustausch ablaufen lassen kann?
So das ich zB die erstellte Software anschließend auf einem Laptop installiere und diesen dann per LAN mit der IT verbinde und dann den Datenaustausch bzw. die Visualisierung stattfinden kann?
WinAC wird also auf dem 'Server' benötigt genau so wie der OPC-Server? Ich bin also auf dieses WinAC angewiesen und es reicht der OPC-Server alleine nicht aus?

Gruss, Michael

PS: Ich werde mal sehen ob die SPS nicht in den Ferien zur verfügung steht, wenn mir nichts anderes übrig bleibt


----------



## Buh (13 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

bei der Kommunikation über einen OPC-Server benötigst du das WinAC nicht. Einen OPC Server für die S7 TCP/IP Kommunikation gibt es als demoversion von vielen Herstellern. 
Das Prinzip ist, daß der OPC Server die Prozessdaten aufnimmt und ein Client (in diesem Fall die Visualisierung) die Daten vom Server liest oder zum Server schreibt. 
 Du kannst deinen Client dann z.B. C++  o.ä. erstellen. Dabei ist die Verwendung von ActiveX Controls (z.B. IBHSoftec, Deltalogic, ...) sehr hilfreich. Es kann auch ein Toolkit für OPC Clients verwendet werden wie z.B. für den Borland C++ Builder von kassl.de .

Der Vorteil an der Verwendung des OPC Severs ist, daß du die Visualisierung entwickeln und Testen kannst ohne die Hardware. Es wird einfach zum Testen ein Demo OPC Server benutzt. In der fertigen Visualisierung werden dann der OPC Server und die OPC Items geändert und die Visualisierung kann an der echten Hardware laufen.

Gruss Buh


----------



## kopflos (13 Juli 2005)

MSP schrieb:
			
		

> also da das ganze im Rahmen unserer Projektarbeit läuft und wir noch keine Erfahrung haben auf dem Gebiet, unser Dozent uns aber die IT ans Herz gelegt hat, wollen wir diese natürlich einbinden.



Also die "IT" einbinden müsst ihr ja in jedem Fall, da sonst die SPS nicht vernetzt ist. Wenn das allerdings bedeutet, den Webserver mitsamt einer Webseite zu nutzen, dann muss man (bzw. kann man meines Wissens nach nur ) über Applets gehen.



			
				MSP schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir ja ein Lager ansteuern wo ein Gabelstaplerkran fährt, sollten die langen Zeiten bei einer eventuellen Ansteuerung der Anlage per Browser eigendlich weniger ins Gewicht fallen, oder  :?



Prinzipiell sollte das nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Meine Erfahrungen sind nur, dass die Abfrage von einigen wenigen SPS-Daten die Mauszeigerbewegungen schon auf ein bloßes Ruckeln reduzieren.



			
				MSP schrieb:
			
		

> Du schreibst das die Applet-Programmierung recht schwierig ist, rätst daher zu VB oder OPC... was genau ist an der Stelle OPC? OPC ist doch das Protokoll an sich, oder?



Ja. Wenn ihr die absoluten Java-Cracks seid sollte das allerdings trotzdem funktionieren (mit den Applets). Allerdings sind bei der CP343-1 IT nur vorgefertigte S7-Applets mit dabei. Keine Doku o.ä. mit denen man mit selbst erstellten Programmen auf irgendwelche Funktionen in der CP zugreifen könnte.
OPC ist dazu schwer im Vormarsch, d.h. die Chance, in näherer Zukunft auf OPC zu treffen ist höher, als auf irgendwelche Webserver-Anwendungen.
Und wenn man nicht gerade auf Siemens zurückgreift, ist eine OPC-Kommunikation auch relativ schnell eingerichtet. Ich kann beispielsweise den OPC-Server von Inat empfehlen.
Prinzipiell läuft das folgendermaßen: SPS und CP sind im Netz mit IP-Adresse. Auf einem PC installiert man den OPC-Server. Hier wird NUR über einen sog. Access Path die Adresse der SPS eingegeben. 
Mit einem OPC-Client lassen sich auf die Daten des Servers zugreifen. Der Client ist irgendeine (z.B. selbstgemachte) Umgebung in C++, VB, (Delphi müsste auch gehen), etc. Der Client kann theoretisch auf jedem PC im Netzwerk ausgeführt werden. 
Man hat also alle Freiheiten, eine Visualisierung zu erstellen.

Somit kann ich ...



			
				MSP schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Ich habe nun OPC-Server näher betrachtet, verstehe ich das richtig das ich mir die OPC-Serversoftware installieren muss, und dann in VB oder sonstwo dann den Datenaustausch ablaufen lassen kann?
> So das ich zB die erstellte Software anschließend auf einem Laptop installiere und diesen dann per LAN mit der IT verbinde und dann den Datenaustausch bzw. die Visualisierung stattfinden kann?


...bejahen. :lol: 

WinAC ist nur eine SPS-Simulation, allerdings nicht das gleiche wie PLCSim. Z.B. kann man laut Kundenservice (selbst nicht probiert) mit WinAC eine Runtime-Visualisierung von WinCC flex ohne Hardware-SPS testen. Das geht mit PLCSim nicht.

mfG,
Markus


----------



## MSP (13 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

danke für Eure ausführlichen Hinweise und Ratschläge!
Alles was ich also im Moment brauche sind ein OPC-Server samt PC auf dem das läuft, welcher sich dann die Daten von der IT-Baugruppe holt  :?: 

Und mit dem Client hole ich mir dann die Daten vom Server....

So alles richtig verstanden? 

Denn ich würde lieber mit VB und / oder C/C++ arbeiten als mit den Applets... allein schon da keiner von uns Java kennt bisher  :roll: 

Michael


----------



## Buh (14 Juli 2005)

Moin,
genau so siehts aus.

Gruss Buh


----------



## MSP (14 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

das heisst ich packe mir die SPS und einen beliebigen OPC-Server ein und bechäftige mich damit im Urlaub auf der Veranda.

So sollte Urlaub sein  :wink: 

Michael


----------



## Buh (15 Juli 2005)

Hallo, 

es muss schon ein geeigneter OPC Server sein, der die TCP/IP Kommunikation mit einer S7 unterstützt. Wie z.B. der S7 OPC Server von www.deltalogic.de. Es gibt aber auch viele andere Anbieter.

Gruss Buh


----------



## MSP (15 Juli 2005)

Moin,

hmm der Deltalogic enthält auch einen Webbrowser... sowas habe ich ja auch in meiner IT-Baugruppe...
Ich gehe aber recht in der Annahme das die IT trotzdem keinen OPC-Server beinhaltet, auch wenn ein Webserver vorhanden ist...



> über TCP/IP (setzt SPS-seitig bei der S7-300 die CP 343-1und bei der S7-400 die CP 443-1 voraus. Bei
> WINAC Basis 4.0 ist die für den TCP/IP-Zugriff erforderliche Funktionalität im Standard-Lieferumfang enthalten**. Ältere Versionen benötigen eventuell zusätzlich SoftNet IE.



Hmm bedeutet das das ich zusätzlich zur 343-1 auch noch WinAC benötige oder stellt WinAC eine Alternative zur 343 da? So ganz erkennbar ist das nicht aus dem Text..

Schade das der Server auf 30 Tage limitiert ist, das reicht gerade einmal um sich einzuarbeiten, die VOrstellung der Arbeit ist dann im November/Dezember...

Mal schaun ob Deltalogic eine Schulversion oder so anbietet oder zur Verfügung stellt 
Weil 400€ sind.. ähm.  etwas hoch vom Budget her  :? 

Michael


----------



## kopflos (15 Juli 2005)

MSP schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Ich gehe aber recht in der Annahme das die IT trotzdem keinen OPC-Server beinhaltet, auch wenn ein Webserver vorhanden ist...



Der CP hat keinen OPC-Server integriert. Überhaupt hat IT nichts mit OPC zutun. Der IT-Server (auch Webserver genannt) stellt nur den Speicherplatz für eine Webseite zur Verfügung. Beim CP343-1 IT bieten sich dazu noch ein paar erweiterte Funktionen.
Ein OPC-Server stellt dir über TCP/IP und dcom Daten aus der SPS zur Verfügung (letztendlich ist das komplizierter, aber wenn der OPC-Server läuft, muss man ja mehr nicht wissen...).



			
				MSP schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm bedeutet das das ich zusätzlich zur 343-1 auch noch WinAC benötige oder stellt WinAC eine Alternative zur 343 da? So ganz erkennbar ist das nicht aus dem Text..



Nein, man braucht WinAC nicht. Mit SPS, PC, OPC-Server und Programmierumgebungen für VB/C++/Delphi wärt ich im Urlaub voll ausgerüstet. Natürlich sollte man genügend Dokus über Syntax dabeihaben, die sich speziell auf OPC beziehen.

Als Anmerkung sei noch gesagt, dass der OPC-Server von INAT (mit dem ich arbeite) als kostenlose Version 72 Stunden lauffähig ist. Nach dieser Zeit muss das Programm einmal neu gestartet werden. Das könnte euch interessieren.

MfG, Markus


----------



## MSP (19 Juli 2005)

Danke Markus   ,

jetzt weis ich endlich mehr, und vorallem was die IT überhaupt ist. Ich nahm an das die CP eine eigene Servereinheit wäre, nicht nur als Webserver 

Wegen dem INAT werde ich mal schauen, das wäre in der Tat genau das was uns auch reichen würde.
Deltalogic biete eine Vollversion an, die aber nur 15 Minuten läuft und danach abbricht.
Bei der Präsentation einer Projektarbeit ist das dann nicht gerade berauschend wenn mitten drin der Server sich abschaltet.

Michael


----------



## fish79 (20 Juli 2006)

*Nochmal für Langsame*

Hallo, also ich hab ein ähnliches Problem.
Ich habe Step7 und S7-PLCSIM, und keine SPS als Hardware.
Wie kann ich damit die CP 343 simulieren?
Ich würde geren das Beispiel "*Web-Technologien des CP343-1 IT" *von*http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm*
probieren.
Ich habe mir die OPC Server Software von www.deltalogic.de runtergeladen. Aber wie ich das jetzt alles miteinander verbinde, weis ich nicht.
Kann mir das noch mal jemand erklären?


----------

